# Sticky  List of Shooting Ranges



## Sib

The link below in a list of shooting ranges in the state of Michigan. Take the link and you can find the closest range to your location. I thought this would be helpful as people are often looking for places to shoot near their home.

Good shooting. 

http://www.nrahq.org/shootingrange/findlocal.asp?State=MI


----------



## Michihunter

Sticky this!!


----------



## Sib

Michihunter said:


> Sticky this!!


Good idea.  I PM'd Hunter333 and asked for his help.


----------



## Jasslawson

hey nice idea..may be it would work.....thanks


----------



## michiganangler71

Thx this list is very helpful


----------



## Asphalt Dave

This is another pretty good link:

http://www.claytargetsonline.com/index.php


----------



## PappaM

The sticky link no longer works......


----------



## Zkovach1175

There’s an app called “someplace to shoot” that lists private and public ranges. Also tells you what ranges they have at each place.


----------

